

Intro to the Objective-C Runtime - CoreyN
http://www.mikeash.com/?page=pyblog/friday-qa-2009-03-13-intro-to-the-objective-c-runtime.html

======
jballanc
Really nice, concise summary. The importance of "isa" cannot be overstated.
It's the key to Objective C's dynamic nature. It's sort of fallen out of style
now, but it used to be common practice to do some really interesting stuff
with "isa-swizzling" (these days there's API that replaces most of the old
hacks/tricks).

